# How old were you when you got your first herp?



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

How old were you when you got your first herp/lizard/snake?And what was it?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

15, and i got a pair of leopards:no1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i was around 12 or so ans caught my first gartersnake.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

HABU said:


> i was around 12 or so ans caught my first gartersnake.


 
yeah, thats the advantage with you guys, nice ones on your doorstep:no1::lol2:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

21 a Royal non feeding WC pain in the backside Python


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

2 years old. Leopard gecko was the runt of the group from Birmingham Nature reserve, unfortunatly he died when I was 14 and was infertile  so I couldn't carry on he's blood line.

Before anyone asks
My Mother and two older sisters helped me out with him until I could do it all by myself.


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

I was 24, and it was a burmese python!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

hmm 13  PRB.


----------



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

13 corn snake and im only 14 now and ive got 4 reps


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

13 bday got a geckos now have 3 gecks 
brb corn tort 
and had an ackie  rip lil man
dan


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

I was 15 and i got a beardie, now im 16 and still have that beardie hoping to get a leopard OR another beardie


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

It was for my 16th bday last year. I got a florida kingsnake who descided to escape in november and found him a few weeks ago lol


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

13th birthday, i got my corn guss.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Got a little corn snake when i was 13, never looked back since, think my mum did though:lolsign:


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

i feel slow lol i was 21 but believe it or not i was scared of snakes up until July / August last yr now have 3 corns and me and the mrs getting a royal :mf_dribble:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

12 when got leopard gecko pair but in terms of exotics had tarantulas(a pink toe and chilean rose) and axylotl pair when 8


----------



## cep301818 (May 20, 2007)

21. 2 chinese water dragons. 1 has passed away (damm crickets)


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

11 wen i got my 2 corn snakes
and im 12 and have 2 bearded dragons and my 2 corn snakes


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

15, my bearded dragon Draco


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

14 or 15 i had a tortoise for 6 years before rehoming him to a friend of a friend with a nice big garden that i could'nt provide at the time.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Looks like I'm a late developer...I was 23.


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

17 i think and it was a leopard gecko


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

Well I was six!We'd just moved house and I'd been wanting a lizard for ages so they finaly said I could get one!:lol2:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

14, a corn


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

11 a leopard gecko and she still alive now look (down there)


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

18, my king snake, but I had wanted one for like, 10 years :lol:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

31 for me, a BD. jakes(my lads) own was a corn when he was 11, last year. I had a few tortoises too when i was about 7. but my mum found them on a railway track!


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

When I was 8 I got my first leopard gecko. And when I was 10 I got my first snake which was a corn snake.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

think i was about 15, or maybe 14


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

18 for me and got a pair of leopard geckos off Ssthisto. Now have 5 species of reptiles. 

I blame her, such a bad influence *grins*


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I got my first leopard gecko for my 9th birthday then bought a male for her a few months later. I still have them both. they are about 12 now, and not breeding as well as they used to.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I got a scorpion at the age of 16 (not sure if that counts) and my first snake when I was 19 :no1:


----------

